# Sunday Stormy Sunday - Alentejo 13 Setembro 2009



## Vince (16 Set 2009 às 01:39)

Esta é uma reportagem do Domingo passado, em que acompanhei mais uma vez o Meteoalerta numa caçada a trovoadas. 
Estiveram neste chasing para além de mim, o Rebelo, o Henrique e o Miguel.

Produção Vídeo: Henrique 


Foi um Domingo bastante contraditório nos modelos, à semelhança do que se passou em muitos dos dias anteriores, ou seja, muito factor aleatório e bastante dose de lotaria. De qualquer forma, estávamos bastante convencidos que o Alentejo teria alguma coisa para contar nessa tarde.

E assim foi, ao final da manhã a saída de Lisboa e Setúbal com alguns cúmulos, atmosfera com alguma instabilidade presente, temperaturas não muito quentes mas suficiente, e sobretudo, a notar-se uma certa linha de instabilidade num eixo a sul de Lisboa para leste, até Espanha. 

Face a isso, a ideia foi arrancar rumo ao ponto mais próximo desse eixo.

A caçada começou portanto após almoço, e pelas 3 da tarde fomos atrás de uma pequena célula que se desenvolveu a oeste de Alcácer e que foi evoluindo para o interior, sentido leste. 

O trajecto da jornada foi este, na animação é visível que fomos atrás dessa primeira célula da tarde no tal eixo de instabilidade que tínhamos detectado.






(Radar IM/Google Earth)

Essa primeira célula acabou por ser incipiente, aparentemente chegámos à cauda dela, apanhamos alguma chuva moderada, em termos de fotografia, foi bastante fraco, pois só apanhámos a zona de precipitação.








Subimos para norte, rumo a Montemor, contornámos/ultrapassámos essa pequena célula a norte, mas ela não se desenvolveu muito mais. 

Seguimos para Évora, onde apanhámos mais um chaser que aguardava por nós para a jornada deste dia, o Henrique.


Ainda em Évora, para Leste, era já visível uma outra célula, que se desenvolvia mais ou menos sobre o Alandroal. Resolvemos de qualquer forma seguir novamente para sul, para o tal eixo instável que se via nas imagens de satélite.

Pelo caminho fomos tirando fotografias à "célula do Alandroal", e que o Gerofil mesmo por baixo dela até captou em vídeo. É a vantagem do Meteopt já começar a ter esta enorme distribuição geografia. A célula era muito bonita, mas para quem estava lá mesmo debaixo dela nada tinha de bonito, largou muitas descargas assustadoras como o Gerofil relatou nessa própria tarde.












Vídeo do Gerofil mesmo debaixo desta célula retratada nas fotos acima:

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/gerofil/video/xah9ze_alandroal-trovoada-seca-1309200918h_tech"]Dailymotion - Alandroal: TRovoada seca (13.09.2009_18h00) - um video do canal Tecnologia & CiÃªncias@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video@@AMEPARAM@@video[/ame]



Após Évora continuando a viagem, era visível o crescimento de outra célula a sul de nós, decidimos rumar a Monsaraz para interceptar a mesma:







Chegados a Monsaraz, um ponto alto, onde acompanhámos fascinados a fase final do ciclo de vida da célula do Alandroal,  uma etapa final de expansão e a fase madura dissipando-se pouco depois:







( a estranha mancha castanha na imagem foi do rebentamento de um foguete)





A célula do "Alandroal" dissipou-se, e apontámos cameras para sul. A sul estava tudo muito turbulento, as imagens de radar e das DEA do IM mostravam que a sul/sudoeste de nós estavam as células maiss intensas do dia.

Nós estávamos ainda a alguma distância dos núcleos, cerca de 30/40km pelo menos, distância confortável diria eu que sou um cagarola que não gosta mesmo nada de raios a cair em cima de mim. O cenário ao longe era brutal, descargas atrás de descargas, devemos ter visto mais de 100/150 raios (não apanhei nenhum em fotografia, só o Henrique em video) e colunas de precipitação por vezes muito intensas, como comprovaram posteriormente as imagens de radar.  Se repararem com cuidado nas fotos do Miguel mais em baixo, em certas zonas não são "cortinas" de precipitação, são quase caudais de rios.



Estávamos a norte da célula, e chegava a nós o vento da frente de rajada (gust front), talvez uns 30 ou 40 km/h com rajadas superiores, que podem não parecer muito, mas há que ter em atenção que pouco antes o vento era nulo na imensa planície.

Vista para Sudoeste:





(radar IM/Google Earth)















À medida que o tempo foi passando, havia intervalos de acalmia e depois renasciam novos focos de instabilidade. Ao longe continuávamos a ver muitos raios e as cortinas de precipitação, tudo num cenário de sonho, quase irreal ou mágico, nós numa das torres do castelo da aldeia de Monsaraz, a paisagem brutal da planície alentejana e dos braços do Alqueva que quase que asfixiam de tão bela que é, e como fundo ainda o som da procissão e foguetes das festas do local, tudo combinado com o som difundido por altifalantes do sermão do padre e leituras da bíblia vindas da missa que decorria no momento em que andámos por ali.  Sem palavras !






Vista para sul:







As trovoadas continuaram por muitas horas, com raios mais perto ou mais longe, quase de todos os quadrantes.

*Monsaraz*

Para finalizar, umas fotos diferentes, estas caçadas não são apenas passeios de Meteorologia, também são uma imersão na natureza e cultura, viagens pelas nossas belas terras. Neste caso, a bela Monsaraz que estava em plena festa de honra ao Jesus dos Passos, aldeia medieval pertencente ao concelho de Reguengos de Monsaraz, conquistada aos mouros em 1167.

Muitas das anteriores fotografias foram tiradas da torre do castelo, onde na véspera na antiga praça de armas tinha sido morto (e com a habitual polémica televisiva) um touro, conforme tradição destas festas desde o século XIX.





























*PS:* Após horas de trovoada nas redondezas, mal acabou a procissão e missa, começou a chover. É assim que nascem as lendas


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Set 2009 às 02:54)

Boas

Pouco mais posso acrescentar ao que o Vince aqui colocou, mais uma caçada mais uma tarde de Domingo bem passada, na companhia de quem gosta e vibra com a meteorologia, mas alem de tudo partilha a sua amizade e simpatia.

Faltou algum material tecnológico para melhor documentar esta caçada, mas mesmo assim todos se esforçaram para a apresentar da melhor maneira.

Henrique a edição está de cortar a respiração, é sem duvida um hino as caçadas.

Vince mesmo com a maquina velhinha fazes milagres, não te escapa pormenores importantíssimos para depois comentar com mais rigor e profissionalismo.

Miguel na trovoada de Lisboa esgotaste os créditos para uma semana de fotografias de raios,   desta vez não deu mas tiraste  fotos que são autênticos postais.   

Obrigado a todos e venha a próxima .

Abraços


----------



## Henrique (16 Set 2009 às 02:55)

Foi um domingo sem igual. Passado em excelente companhia.
A verdade é que foi talvez o mais amplo espectáculo natural e artificial que já assisti, pois os trovões/raios e o fogo de artificio abundavam em simultâneo. Fazia lembrar uma disputa entre dois grupos de percussão. Ao som da missa e da procissão acompanhada por uma banda filarmónica, lá íamos captando o possível, pois as distracções foram muitas e de diferentes tipos .

É com grande pena que desejo repetir um dia destes por saber que não é possível, ou muito pouco provável . 

Abraços


----------



## Veterano (16 Set 2009 às 04:44)

Palavras para quê? São (quase) profissionais que de uma forma poética nos transmitem as sensações de uma caçada sem igual, pelo nosso belo Alentejo profundo.

  Muito obrigado, amigos.


----------



## vitamos (16 Set 2009 às 10:34)

Fantástica reportagem! Simplesmente fascinante!


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2009 às 10:37)

Grande caçada 

As fotos estão espectaculares


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2009 às 10:44)

As fotografias, o vídeo, o relato...
Fazem crescer água na boca! Dá vontade de saltar para dentro deles e viver aquilo que vocês viveram. 
São momentos incansáveis! E de grande emoção até. 

Parabéns por aquilo que aqui conseguiram transmitir. E obrigado por isso!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2009 às 11:30)

Uma reportagem... Puramente divinal!

As fotos e o vídeo estão um espanto! Excelente trabalho!


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Set 2009 às 11:54)

Parabéns pela reportagem, esta excelente, também tive o prazer de assistir a essa grande célula, trovoada e chuva durante horas, em Beja, grande dia que foi!!!


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2009 às 12:16)

Grande reportagem pessoal o video está poderoso as fotos também estão muito boas... Uma palavra: PARABÉNS

Nessa mesma manha estive em Serpa mas não vi nada de mais apenas algumas nuvens que começaram a desenvolver-se ao inicio da tarde hora em que me vim embora...


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2009 às 12:36)

Videos e fotos excelentes


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Set 2009 às 13:54)

Se tenho grandes dificuldades em conter toda a excitação associada a eventos do género, penso que se estivesse presente e sabendo desde há muito que o Alentejo, de uma forma geral tem uma localização privilegiada, a sensação electrizante seria tanta que ainda corria o risco de atrair algum raio!  

Ainda este ano, duvido..., mas se o próximo decorrer como previsto e com equipamento minimamente adequado, certamente mais um louco andará por aí à solta em busca destas pérolas dos céus...

Excelente testemunho do Domingo passado, parabéns...


----------



## psm (16 Set 2009 às 13:59)

Espectacular reportagem(mais uma)!!!

Grande dia de emoção!


----------



## criz0r (16 Set 2009 às 14:54)

Fotos de rara beleza. Parabéns pela Reportagem está muito boa  .


----------



## Brunomc (16 Set 2009 às 15:00)

excelente reportagem 

Parabéns a todos


----------



## Mjhb (16 Set 2009 às 15:34)

Excelente reportagem...

Um dia têm que cá vir fazer uma igual...

Isto é, se houver algo que aqui se desenvolva em condições, o que não tem acontecido...


----------



## Fil (16 Set 2009 às 19:31)

Grande caçada, rendeu belíssimas fotos! Gostei especialmente aquela primeira foto da visão geral da célula! Já imaginaram um time-lapse daquele bicho? 

Assim vale a pena fazer caçadas.


----------



## Minho (16 Set 2009 às 20:23)

Excelentes! Parabéns aos nosso "cazatormentas" 

A 3ª foto tem um enquadramento muito bom


----------



## Saul Monteiro (17 Set 2009 às 00:19)

Excelente reportagem pessoal, pena não ter podido ir porque mesmo com boas fotos, vídeos e o teor da reportagem descrita, não da para sentir a emoção e companheirismo que se faz ao longo de uma caçada.
Já estou a imaginar na procissão e missa, olha ali que chuvada, xiii que raio, olha aquela gata e aquela célula 
Parabéns aos 4 forasteiros


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2009 às 00:40)

Como disse no seguimento sul:

Trovoada seca no Alandroal - Foi impressionante como um cúmulo pouco desenvolvido, procedente de Oeste, aproximou-se e bordou a Vila do Alandroal pelo flanco Sul entre as 17h40 e as 18h20 (aproximadamente), provocando uma intensa trovoada seca com descargas eléctricas muito próximas de mim (não mais afastadas que 300 metros). Infelizmente a câmara não registou o raio que caiu muito perto de mim (*ao segundo 27*) (vídeo na mensagem 1 deste tópico); apenas senti de repente uma secura do ar, os pelos dos braços arrepiaram-se todos, um clarão com o raio a dirigir-se para a direita na imagem, próximo de uma subestação eléctrica, e o enorme estrondo do trovão.
Claro que senti muito medo e fui imediatamente embora dali para dentro de casa. A situação metia muito respeito.


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2009 às 00:41)

Foi um prazer e uma emoção participar em mais uma caçada ainda por cima na companhia de pessoas amigas e que tem o mesmo fascínio que eu pela meteo  obrigado a todos e com sorte ainda vai se fazer mais uma reportagem este mês


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Set 2009 às 10:43)

Quando for grande ,também vou querer fazer reportagens assim.
Para já,  quero é viver situações como esta ,
aqui excelentemente relatada/documentada.
Muitos parabéns. 
E caso as condições meteorológicas o permitam , continuem...
É sempre um prazer enorme ver as vossas caçadas...


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2009 às 21:27)

Só de ver as fotos até arrepia hehe , qualquer dia também vou a uma caçada


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Set 2009 às 18:08)

Boas

Para todos os que querem participar em caçadas, em breve vai ser lançado um produto em parceria www.Meteoalerta.com e www.Vertentenatural.com que vai ser único e pioneiro em Portugal.

Este serviço inclui  deslocação, formação de nowcasting, stormchase, fotografia e video e seguro pessoal. 

Alimentação a cargo do cliente. 

Em breve mais noticias.

Abraços


----------



## Veterano (22 Set 2009 às 18:19)

O produto parece aliciante, aguardemos por novos desenvolvimentos.

   Parabéns, Rebelo.


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2009 às 20:25)

Vince disse:


> (Radar IM/Google Earth)



Antes de mais muitos parabéns pela reportagem que não podia estar mais completa e profissional.  

Dá para ver as imagens em tempo real no google earth? O meu google earth, quando coloco para aparecer o clima (nuvens, radar e isso) ele não aparece nada em cima do Mapa de Portugal...  

Existe alguma aplicação/plugin/complemento para o google earth para tal finalidade? Para aparecer as imagens de satélite e manchas de precipitação em tempo real (ou então perto disso, nem que seja com 5 mins de actualização...)?


----------

